# Bettas nicknames



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

What are your betta (or bettas) nicknames?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I have two bettas, lucky and Tiffany, I like to call them Romeo and Juliet because they're flare buddies. I also call Tiffany tiffy sometimes.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Gally, short for Gallifrey. Kiri is simply Kiri. I also call Gally "the neurotic one", and Kiri "the normal one".


----------



## Doshiegg (Apr 13, 2013)

I never really named my fish. I had a fish before this fish that lasted a week and it's name was Xshiphin (Ex-She-Fin) can the name carry on? No? then it's name is Xukushu (Su-Ku-Shu) .


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

*Peanut is 'sweetie boy'*
*Button is 'rowdy boy'*
*Piglet is 'quilty boy'*
*Mako is 'baby boy'*

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

